# enough is enough



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

well i hate to say this ,, but i am done with this forum ,, i just want to say thanks to all that have supported me on here ,, and i hope that i helped a few out with what most would say " i think i know what i am doing  " well farewell to all ,, i really don't want to leave ,, but due to a few on here ,, i am gonna say good bye ,, and go else where ,, someplace where i don't have to prove anything ,, just help out others the best i can ,, and not have to live up to anyones expectations ,, so to all ,, hope is all good ,, and keep this forum going ,, it has been good to me ,, thanks for all the great fun and such ,, take care all of u


----------



## vanole (Mar 15, 2012)

730,

Though I have never met you I have always read read posts with great interest.

I surely hope you would reconsider your decision to leave I for one like having you around.  You have helped me out in the past and I'm sure you would again in the future.  Not sure I would ever be able to help you out but you never know.

Hoping that you stay around....

Very Respectfully,
Jeff
GO NAVY


----------



## wildcatervin (Mar 15, 2012)

730, sure dont know what happened but I also read a lot of your reports and would hate to see you go.So tell us who did the bad mouthing so that we can also be on the look out.Remember a few do not express how the whole site feels.Consider staying with us and weading out the bigmouth ones.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Rod name the people who you are talking about, so we can ask them there side. I think we need to hear both sides of the story, not just one.


----------



## LEN (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't know the reasons so I can't comment, but I for one hate to see you go.

Best of everything

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Mar 15, 2012)

Well these sits are for all and what we give or opinions.  Not for bickering other than in fun.  Sorry if I have ever hurt anyone. You have to be pretty thick skinned if you post because there are some that come on just to see if they can stir up trouble.  That's what I like about this site.  Most all are very helpful.  Rod you have been great to give help and I don't see where anyone here has ever doubted you.  Name them so they can defend or say why. If they do they are entitled to there opinion.  Just be ourselfs and we dont have to prove anything.  Be who we are and then if not accepted someone has a problem. We have to prove nothing!!!  It's just a forum.  Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 15, 2012)

Rod I hate to see you go.  You've always provided helpful, well thought out advise and I will really miss that.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Mar 15, 2012)

I wish you would reconsider.  Let's fix whatever happened and get on with building friendships and enjoying life.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey, Rod. I've been reading what few messages that have been posted on the forum. I haven't seen anything critical to you or your postings. Just sayin' ...


----------



## Shadow (Mar 15, 2012)

May of got some PM's from someone Tex. Come on Rod, looks like you got more friends then you can count. I for sure will miss ya. Remember when you worked on our 5th wheel at Misty River. Didn't complain that you was on vacation, just grabed your tool bag and worked out. Come on Rod, don't let a few bad apples get to ya!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 15, 2012)

OK Rod, I want you to prove something to me. Prove to me and the other you aren't a QUITER... No one on here has bashed you are called you names. but of course we all was harrassing each other at the last few M&G, and you was OK then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

well just wanted to say to all that i thought i helped out on here one way or another for the last 6 yrs ,, and thanks ,, i did it cause i luv trying to fix rv problems ,, but as much as i hate it ,, "for me" i must bid u all goodbye ,, and yes Hollis ,, i am a quiter ,, as i  have been told ,, but those of u that have my cell # and need advice ,, i will be more then happy to help u out ,, i know of one that i did just that for ,, and i will not forget that ,, but to all thanks again ,, and goodbye


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 16, 2012)

Folks, I know Rod, this is a bump in the road for him and I bet he will be back.  IF you do actually quit, I am sorry to see you go.  You are, and will alway be my friend.  Stay in touch.  I DO have your cell #...but you never answer it!!!!!!  You have mine too!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ken we hope this is just another one of his bumps, I know he will be missed. But NO ONE on this forum had called him anything other than a friend. I will not drop so low as to beg him to stay, I will and have asked him not to. We all know he has helped alot of RVers on here. But if he looking for sympathy from me, he not getting it. But, I think it is cowardly to put something out for all to read that is only his side. I would like to know who has caused him so much harm/anger that he would quit this forum. I do know he is a member of another forum, so maybe he is thinking it is better than this one and laying some blame somewhere as an excuse to bail out of the members on here. BTW, I am also a member of that forum also. I prefer this one. And yes sometimes it is dull and boring, but to me it means we are out doing what we love, camping. So Rod bail on us if you want to, but only you will miss us, YOUR FRIENDS for the last 5-6 years. If you do bail , then I wish you the best on your adventures and travels. alway your friend


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2012)

I just want to keep this on the front page.... no other comment


----------



## C Nash (Mar 19, 2012)

Ask for info and you will get it LOL Karla


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2012)

Got our monthly e-mail from Misty River.  Made me think of the Meet & Greets and of course a former member to the forum!


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2012)

Sure is great sitting down here on the Tombigbee Shadow.  Come on over.  Rod you need stress relief camping will do it. Friends are here.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 22, 2012)

Chelse, how did you do with all that severe weather that way? Will be in Biloxi in May for a few days to meet family then work our way back home (past all the casinos). Then have a graduation and party to attend in Dallas. Keep us posted where you'll be and maybe we can meet up this summer. Hey Rod, been camping?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 22, 2012)

Shadow, we are sitting in the MH right now and it is really raining.  Tornado watch and flood warnings out.  Daughter brought our Great twin grandaughters down but the weather is lousy.   Spent most of the day in McDonalds letting them play on inside plavground.  Oh well they just as soon be doing that.  We will be home for April and May for grandson getting married and then May for family reunion.  We hope to be back on the road to maybe Kentucky after that.  Gas price may have a say


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 22, 2012)

Stay safe from the storms!


----------

